# Bee/Flower C&C?



## dry3210 (Sep 10, 2009)




----------



## bigtwinky (Sep 10, 2009)

I see a red X


----------



## DigitalScape (Sep 10, 2009)

Nice colors on this image.  I would suggest cropping it to get the bee/flower off the center of the frame.


----------



## dry3210 (Sep 10, 2009)

DigitalScape said:


> Nice colors on this image. I would suggest cropping it to get the bee/flower off the center of the frame.


 
Like so?



http://www.dry3210.com/MGalleryItem.php?id=13470


----------



## dry3210 (Sep 10, 2009)

bigtwinky said:


> I see a red X


 
Got me :idk:


----------



## DigitalScape (Sep 10, 2009)

That is more of what i was thinking - trying to get the bee in the lower left 1/3 corner. (i.e. the lower left of the rule of thirds cross point)


----------

